# SNOW (with all five dogs)!



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, not all 5 at once and there are many more of some than others, but they're all here.









This is the only picture you're getting of Jack. I said stay, he froze. I said okay, he ran back to the porch and was let in. We'll be lucky if he leaves the bed before Tuesday. This was traumatic. 









And there aren't many of Bug for similar reasons, but a few more.









But really. Not a fan.









She's pretty though!

Anyway, the other three - which, yeah, always get the bulk of the attention: 




























(more)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I swear they like each other.









see?













































The "collie-creep" is back in full force with Thud. 




























(more - yeah, there will be all the photos)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie went out alone 


























She actually had fun this year.













































(More. I know. I'm sorry.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Still going - because what is moderation?



























Molly snorkeld a ALOT.









Because ball.


















I really like this one.


















Absolutely my favorite picture of the day.



















And done, finally. Thanks for looking!


----------



## KayaScout (Nov 13, 2015)

Hahahaha these two. So expressive of their....love. Question! How long do you usually let Molly play in the snow? I'm not so much worried about Kaya's body anymore because she hasn't displayed any signs of being cold but I worry about her paw pads. We usually walk a mile (half on snow covered trail) to her favorite field to play in. Then we play there for about 20 minutes and head back. I limit the play in the winter cause its so damn cold. Haven't tried Musher's Secret yet but thinking about it. 






CptJack said:


> I swear they like each other.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I am a wimp about cold, to be honest, so I figure if I'm still out there she's okay. Also my other dogs, even Thud, are much more likely to listen to body signals and if they come in, she will come in (ie: she's not going to play by herself, without either dog or person) I think she was out about half hour at the longest stretch, 45 minutes on the outside? Temps matter as much as snow, though. I mean it's all frozen but if it's 10 degrees or 30 matters.

I wouldn't worry overly much, though. She might try to keep going but you'll see stuff like her holding one or another paw up before you're in danger territory.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Great pictures! I love that one of Thud with his tongue out (mid yawn?)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Jen2010 said:


> Great pictures! I love that one of Thud with his tongue out (mid yawn?)


Yep! I adore that picture. It's just so... him.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Great pics, love dog/snow pics. I really think Kylie and Belle would have a grand time in the snow together. None of my girls want to come in from the snow.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dogsule said:


> Great pics, love dog/snow pics. I really think Kylie and Belle would have a grand time in the snow together. None of my girls want to come in from the snow.


well, they'd have a blast for about fifteen minutes, then Kylie would thigh vault her way into my arms to get out of it. She's not a big fan of cold


----------



## KayaScout (Nov 13, 2015)

CptJack said:


> I am a wimp about cold, to be honest, so I figure if I'm still out there she's okay. Also my other dogs, even Thud, are much more likely to listen to body signals and if they come in, she will come in (ie: she's not going to play by herself, without either dog or person) I think she was out about half hour at the longest stretch, 45 minutes on the outside? Temps matter as much as snow, though. I mean it's all frozen but if it's 10 degrees or 30 matters.
> 
> I wouldn't worry overly much, though. She might try to keep going but you'll see stuff like her holding one or another paw up before you're in danger territory.


Thanks! Yeah that's usually how I operate now usually. If its below like 30 and windy, we don't spend too long outside. She would play all day if she could though so that's why I worry. But good to know that I'm mostly doing it right and she'll let me know


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

They are having a blast! Aww poor Jack and Bug lol!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> They are having a blast! Aww poor Jack and Bug lol!


Oh yes. They are having ALL the fun - well, Molly and Thud are. The little three are actively running away from the door now.














































Love this one.









And this one...


----------



## Fergusmom (Apr 12, 2015)

Thud is looking good in the photos. Without a doubt Bug's my favorite- looks like she was muttering a curse word under her breath.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

CptJack said:


>


OMG I love this one. Thank you for all the Thud pictures <3
He reminds me of Duke so much. 

Everyone looks like they had a blast... except Bug & Jack hahaha


----------



## Kate M (Sep 2, 2014)

Such great pics! We are awaiting our big storm tonight. Hope I can get just a few as good as these were. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL the one with Molly pulling Thud's face. Hooligans.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

mudypony said:


> OMG I love this one. Thank you for all the Thud pictures <3
> He reminds me of Duke so much.
> 
> Everyone looks like they had a blast... except Bug & Jack hahaha


Yeah, they're not venturing far from the house to have a quick potty today for anything. Even Kylie's not having it. You're about to get more thud, though! 



Canyx said:


> LOL the one with Molly pulling Thud's face. Hooligans.


Hooligans is about right!

All right, more incoming - though started with my favorite photo from yesterday actually 'cleaned up' rather than just cropped.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thud picture from yesterday, now less under exposed. 

And the Hooligans today:



























Poor Thud









Ferocious Beast Thud.









Poor Molly

and that's it for now.


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Your actions shots are really great! I really really love Thud - he's so gorgeous.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

parapluie said:


> Your actions shots are really great! I really really love Thud - he's so gorgeous.


Thank you! I absolutely adore Thud. He's a total sweetheart and pretty boy - even if he was an ugly, ugly puppy. 

Also I said I was done today. I'm not. I took Kylie out to play and I can't stop laughing. Stay tuned for the FUNNIEST and my new favorite picture (plus a few others)

**ETA:**


















This picture. Oh my god, this picture. I am posting this picture EVERYWHERE. Y'all can just deal.














































...I laughed a lot.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Awesome pics as always.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

ound: Love Kylie!! 

Thud grew up pretty handsomely! And Molly is so cute, she reminds me a lot of my girl. 
They look like they all are having so much fun! 

How old are Bug and Jack now if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

TheDarkestMinds said:


> Awesome pics as always.


Thank you!



DogtorWho15 said:


> ound: Love Kylie!!
> 
> Thud grew up pretty handsomely! And Molly is so cute, she reminds me a lot of my girl.
> They look like they all are having so much fun!
> ...


Thanks! They're ll dorks but I love them dearly and think they're pretty awesome. 

Jack's 9. Bug is 9 or 10. Her birthdate involves some guess work based on vaccination records when I got her, because the people I got her from couldn't quite remember.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

Thud is so stunning. I think everybody deserves a heart-of-gold fluffy giant in their lifetime.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kingfisher said:


> Thud is so stunning. I think everybody deserves a heart-of-gold fluffy giant in their lifetime.


Thud is... in many ways very much not my sort of dog. It took me a long time to come around to him and there are days he still drives me absolutely bonkers. 

But he is the. best. dog. He is a really, really GOOD BOY in every sense of the word I am am going to be so lost and gutted when I don't have him in my life.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Love the new ones of Kylie!! I could stay out there for hours with the girls. I do wear snowpants though as usually I am sitting/kneeling in the snow.

Reminds me I have to add some to my snow dog thread too, got some funny faced Belle ones on Friday.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Thud, Molly and Kylie pictures...the epitome of having fun in the snow.


----------

